# RMI und kontinuirliches senden von Datenpacketen



## kiril (22. Mrz 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:

Mittels RMI soll ein Client zum Server eine Verbindung aufbauen.
Der Server soll dann kontinuirlich Datenpackete an den Client senden, bis
der Benutzer dies abbricht.

Ich weis dass man mittels RMI Methoden vom Server aufrufen kann, habe es auch implementieren können.
Mein Problem ist wi kann ich aus der aufgerufenen Methode den Client ansprechen und an den Client dann Datenpackete verschicken.

MfG


----------



## penizillin (22. Mrz 2007)

schau mal die beispiele:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/rmi/index.html
http://yama-linux.cc.kagoshima-u.ac.jp/~yamanoue/researches/java/rmi-ex2/


----------



## Guest (22. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

danke erstmal.

Soweit bin ich schon gekommen. In beiden Fällen bekommt der Server Daten vom Client, die er dan verarbeitet und das Ergebnis an den Client zurückschickt.
Ich muss jedoch die ganze Zeit, quasi in einer Endlosschleife (die ich dan per Tastatur beende), Daten vom Server an den Client senden.


----------

